# Phone Failure



## paparon (Oct 29, 2006)

I've just installed a new VIP222. All went well with check switch, downloads, etc., that is, till the Phone Connection popped up and it wanted me to connect to a phone. I live in an RV. No phone. No phone required. I can't find threads that have discussed this with other receivers. 2 calls to Dish. Lots of work with poor end result. Any suggestions? I've done a bundle of reboots and Dish folk have done a bunch of tweaking on their end.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

paparon said:


> No phone required.


If you don't have a phone line connected, Dish will charge you for two receivers. Otherwise, everything should still work. When you say they have done a ton of stuff on their end, what do you mean?


----------



## paparon (Oct 29, 2006)

You would be correct re the charges if I lived in a stick home. However, I live in a motor home/RV. Those rules do not apply to RVs. It would take a very long phone cord to stay attached going down the highway. lol My 2nd call, the one to tech support, was left with "we don't know why the error is still coming up". They made whatever adjustments that were needed to get rid of the error. He thought there might be "something" interfering and said to give it a few hours. It did go away about 2 hrs later. Works fine now. Now, all I have left is to get to the right person to take the monthly charge off for no phone. lol
Thanks a bunch for the reply.

Ron


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is a command that can be sent to receivers that tells it not to expect a phone line (and not display the nag screen). The fee is another question. I realize that it is difficult to connect a phone line in an RV but have not seen where that is an automatic excuse for not paying the fee.


----------



## paparon (Oct 29, 2006)

Both techs I talked to sent that command multiple times. It just didn't take till a couple hours later for some reason. The 2nd tech thought that maybe the bandwidth was just too busy to get their signals through. He may have been right. The no phone fee is "not" an automatic excuse. It's been that way with Dish for several years now. There are a handful of other items that I'm sure all "you" fixed home folks would question. lol Most requests still boil down to the particular tech you talk to. Some will do anything for you. Others won't do anything for you. Most will follow the Dish rules concerning requests. When you are driving your $10,000 to $2.5 mil home down the road, your home is wherever you stop and typically phone service takes more time to get installed than you plan to stay.


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

Mr. Long is correct:

I have a friend with TWO brand new 625's who did not allow the installation of additional phone wire in his home because of the long cords required and its poor appearance in his new home. He talked to Dish CSR who told him that they would waive the phone requirement and its fee.

For weeks after that, he kept getting the "to avoid extra fee . . ." phone message, and ignored it. Then the bill came, and he was indeed charged for not having a phone connection. He was a bit miffed.

Finally, he contacted [email protected] and the very nice lady said, "Don't worry about it. I'm waiving again now, and it should work this time, and if you see the message, just ignore it, but let me know if you get charged again." Well, he never got charged again. I don't know if he ever sees the warning message.

It may take a bit of explaining, but Dish SHOULD waive this fee for you considering your situation.


----------



## paparon (Oct 29, 2006)

Both techs involved sent that command. It just did not take for a few hours. All is fine now. It is my intent to email CEO if the no phone charge shows up. It has not yet.
Thanks for the reply.

Ron


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you have a VoIP line?


----------



## paparon (Oct 29, 2006)

nicedeboy26 said:


> Do you have a VoIP line?


No VOIP line and not likely in the foreseeable future in my location.

Ron


----------

